# vlc mit opus [solved]

## schotter

Hallo mal wieder,

mein vlc spielt kein opus ab, weil 

```
[I] media-video/vlc

     Available versions:  2.1.5-r1(0/5-7) **2.1.9999(0/5-7) 2.2.1-r1(0/5-8) **2.2.9999(0/5-8) **9999(0/5-8) {+X a52 aalib alsa altivec atmo +audioqueue avahi +avcodec +avformat bidi bluray cdda cddb chromaprint dbus dc1394 debug dirac directfb directx dts dvb +dvbpsi dvd dxva2 egl +encode faad fdk +ffmpeg flac fluidsynth fontconfig +gcrypt gme gnome gnutls growl httpd ieee1394 ios-vout jack jpeg kate kde libass libav libcaca libnotify (+)libsamplerate libtar libtiger linsys lirc live lua +macosx +macosx-audio (+)macosx-dialog-provider (+)macosx-eyetv (+)macosx-qtkit (+)macosx-quartztext +macosx-vout matroska media-library modplug mp3 mpeg mtp musepack ncurses neon ogg omxil opencv opengl optimisememory opus png (+)postproc projectm pulseaudio +qt4 qt5 rdp rtsp run-as-root samba schroedinger sdl sdl-image sftp shout sid skins speex svg +swscale taglib test theora tremor truetype twolame udev upnp v4l vaapi vcdx vdpau vlm vnc vorbis vpx wma-fixed x264 x265 +xcb xml xv zeroconf zvbi CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" ELIBC="glibc"}

     Installed versions:  2.2.1-r1(12:24:36 30.12.2015)(X a52 alsa avcodec avformat dbus dts dvb dvbpsi dvd encode faad ffmpeg flac gcrypt gnutls ieee1394 jpeg libass libnotify libsamplerate matroska modplug mp3 mpeg mtp ncurses ogg opengl png postproc projectm pulseaudio qt5 sdl sdl-image svg swscale theora truetype twolame udev v4l vorbis vpx x264 x265 xcb xml xv -aalib -altivec -atmo -audioqueue -bidi -bluray -cdda -cddb -chromaprint -dc1394 -debug -directfb -directx -dxva2 -fdk -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome -growl -httpd -jack -kate -kde -libav -libcaca -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua -macosx-dialog-provider -macosx-eyetv -macosx-qtkit -macosx-quartztext -media-library -musepack -neon -omxil -opencv -optimisememory -opus -qt4 -rdp -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sftp -shout -sid -skins -speex -taglib -test -tremor -upnp -vaapi -vcdx -vdpau -vlm -vnc -wma-fixed -zeroconf -zvbi CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" ELIBC="glibc")

     Homepage:            http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

     Description:         VLC media player - Video player and streamer
```

das USE-Flag nicht gesetzt ist. Es ist allerdings lokal und auch nochmal global gesetzt. Irgendwas schmeißt mir das also wieder raus. Hat jmd eine Idee?

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.2.26 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.5, glibc-2.21-r1, 4.3.3-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.3.3-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-4200U_CPU_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8088532 total,   5743900 free

KiB Swap:    8346964 total,   8346964 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 15 Jan 2016 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.18.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.5::gentoo, 4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

mrueg

    location: /var/lib/layman/mrueg

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/redmine/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /var/lib/redmine/config/locales /var/lib/redmine/config/settings.yml"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp opus pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-0" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Schöne Grüße,

schotterLast edited by schotter on Sun Jan 17, 2016 12:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du dich schon durch /etc/portage/package.use gegrepped hast? Nicht dass du das dort nochmal irgendwo deaktivierst.

Wie siehts mit /etc/portage/profile aus? Oder ein "böses" Overlay? Ein unglückliches "USE=-opus" in /etc/portage/[package.]env?

----------

## firefly

Hast du das opus useflag nach dem installieren von vlc erst aktiviert?

Wenn ja dann musst du vlc neu übersetzen, damit das flag einen effekt hat.

Und am besten posten auch mal die ausgabe von

```
emerge -pv media-video/vlc 
```

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge -av vlc
```

 wäre hier wahrscheinlich besser/übersichtlicher.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist USE=opus (das USE-Flag) im stable Zweig für media-video/vlc maskiert (das sollte in der "emerge -av vlc" Ausgabe ersichtlich sein - das Flag steht dann in runden Klammern).

Siehe in der 

```
# Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org (19 Apr 2015)

# >=opus-1.0.3 is still not stable (bug 500868)

media-video/vlc opus
```

Dem ist aber inzwischen nicht mehr, denn =media-libs/opus-1.1 ist inzwischen stable. (es wurde also vermutlich nur vergessen den USE-mask Eintrag wieder zu entfernen)

Vorschlag: Schreib einen Bug mit der bitte den vermeintlich vergessenen mask aus der package.use.stable.mask zu entfernen :)

/edit: Als Workaround könntest du dir bis dahin (bis der Bug gefixt ist) das Flag auch selbst demaskieren --> in der 

```
media-video/vlc -opus
```

----------

## schotter

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Vorschlag: Schreib einen Bug mit der bitte den vermeintlich vergessenen mask aus der package.use.stable.mask zu entfernen 

 

Gemacht, https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572190

----------

## Josef.95

Prima, Dankeschön :)

----------

